# Wife bi=fold screen



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

My wife wanted me to first repair a set she had but they was made out of particule board and in pretty rough shape. So we went to Home Depot and got some 1"x3" select pine for the side pieces, 1"x6" for the top and bottom pieces and 1"x4" for the middle. The 3 panels are 70"x13". 

I left all the boards the width they came in, cut the 1"x3"s to 70" long and the 6 pieces of 1"x6" I cut 7" long and rabbet 3 sides half the width of the board with 1/2" rabbets and the 1"x4"s I did all 4 sides the same way, fitted everything together with brads and glue and rub some dark walnut danish oil and attach the panels with the brass hinges off the old bi-fold screen.

The emblems and the furniture thumb tacks she got from hobby lobby and I attach them.

I cut some inserts to put into the spaces for her and she is decorating them right now. She wanted to be able to take them out and put them in with different designs.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done Marlin....


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice.

I made a similar design many years ago when I had the photo shop. I made it so I could put photos in each panel and change them frequently. The photos were attached to loose panels that were then attached in each opening to the permanently installed thin panels. I used small pieces of Velcro to keep the removable panels in place and so I could remove them easily. It spent most of it's life in the front window displaying my latest work. Lack of storage space when I closed the business with no future need for it sent it to a used furniture outfit. Sorry no photos, I took photos of nearly everything back then, but not this project.

Charley


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks pretty darn good.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job, Marlin!
Me too; SWMBO had me make a three panel divider so that when we had an invasion of company we could give whoever was camping in the family rm. a bit of privacy. Never been used. It just sits there. _*grinds teeth*_


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work. Good idea for replacing the panels. Could use panels with a seasonal theme. We know a couple who keeps a Christmas tree up all year in the family room. Christmas, Spring, Easter, Fourth of July, Fall, Winter, etc., are some of the themes.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks go.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice project, nice to get the wife in on it too.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice project, nice to get the wife in on it too.


*Bogglement!* (Lol)


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looks like you hit it out of the park Marlin. The ability to switch panels makes it ever changing as well. That has to earn you points with the better half. Maybe I need to do one ....maybe 3 of these.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks nice Marlin. I like the colour that you got with the Danish oil.


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Looks nice Marlin. I like the colour that you got with the Danish oil.



Yea I sanded it down starting with 80 grit then working my way up with 100, 120, then 220grit. Then I actually rub the oil in instead of applying it and let it sit for 15 mins and wipe off the excess. Then I waited for about 30 mins and applied a 2nd coat the same way and then a 3rd coat. I did that to a scrap piece of the same wood and it penatrated real good and my wife like it the way it came out so I did it to her bi-fold screen.


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

Well here it is with the panels my wife painted, later she wants me to cut some more panels where she can add removable designs.


----------

